# Anyone on facebook ??



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

started using my facebook account again after packin it in earlier this year.....

PM me your email address and we shall become friends :happy:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Or we could just post them for all to see! =D

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=544715463


----------



## JonnyH (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=659320373

I Prefer Myspace lol

www.myspace.com/JonathanHull1988


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

just sent some friend request to you both.....

so if your wondering who the feck is Huw ????

its me


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just so happens ive just this very second joined.. well this weekend.

Dont know what the hell to do with any of it.

Have sent out a few emails. Either i dont know how to use emails or everyone hates me.. ha:eek:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=779228491


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate facebook, I still can't find my way around it. $crew that, I quit 

I'm a MySpace defender as well, so I guess it doesn't help my acquaintanceness (hu?) with facebook either lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i HATE FACE BOOK AND ALL THOSE COBBLERS SITES.. I GOT FORCED.. HONEST YOUR HONOUR..... yes i got me lower case an all that mixed up.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I hate facebook, I still can't find my way around it. $crew that, I quit
> 
> I'm a MySpace defender as well, so I guess it doesn't help my acquaintanceness (hu?) with facebook either lol


I was like that, too. Loved MySpace like anything. And then all my mates migrated across to Facebook, and I'm like "ffs". Damn peer pressure.

I still use and prefer MySpace. It's so much more convenient.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well i just so happen to have a myspace as well....

only use this to keep up to date with Music / MMA and other stuff like that, aint got many friends on there....

my name is hardlyphunky if you want to add :happy:


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

www. myspace.com/bluekipperefc


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

[email protected] is my facebook e-mail addy

Thor Grove is my real name


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont have a facebook, my mates keep telling me to make a profile but i never get round to it. i prefer myspace anyways. the link to my profile is below in my signature.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just added some more facebook/myspace friends so look out for me !


----------

